# water snake + battery



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

hi guys I want to buy 18pound water snake how do I match the battery to the motor it will b mounted to my kayak I want the battery to last 3 or 4 hrs trolling lures in Pittwater if I get 2hrs will be very happy . shoud I get spare battery aswell where do I get water snake mount from as bcf don't sell them for yaks thanks all .


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

i got it all sorted out I'm getting a 24thrust electric water snake with 30amp battery 10amp will last you 1hr approx. so 30 amp is around 3hrs of trolling , its a jet ski battery weight 5.4kgs wich is nothing so the hole cost is going to be : electric motor $229 
battery $100
charger $100
total cost $429

plus my time creating a mount for motor .


----------

